# conventional block wiring diagram



## josephsommerlad (5 mo ago)

good morning, I am new to o gauge railroading and I want to build Ken Hoganson's Triple-R Railroad. His book does not include a conventional block wiring plan... does anybody know where I can get one?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You may want to go here. They sponsor his book.
Place blocks wherever you want. Normally for a siding or between loops. I am not familiar with the publication. An AC block is just a set of power wires running to an isolated track section with a toggle off on switch. Adding transformers, rail detection makes the wiring more complicated. The ad said his book was complete for beginners.


----------



## josephsommerlad (5 mo ago)

Thank you for your response, but being a novice I don't know where to separate the blocks...I was hoping Ken Hoganson would have published a more complete track plan


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is difficult without knowing the layout. You do not need any. It will work fine with one transformer. You can build the track and add the blocks later. Visit this site and scroll down to the basic 0/027 manual. There is a section on blocks that will be helpful. Copy the manual FYI.


----------

